# Allnet 768U Usb DSL Modem



## Kadafiman (14. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Ich habe mir das oben genannte Modem bei ebay bestellt und es heute erhalten!
Als ich mich dann versucht habe einzuwählen hat es beim ersten mal geklappt aber nach 30min bin ich wieder rausgeflogen!
Wenn ich jetzt nocheinmal versuche mich einzuwählen klappt dies nach langen Wartezeiten zwar, allerdings kommen, wenn ich drin bin, überhaupt keine Daten mehr über die Leitung! Egal was ich mache, ob loader FTP-Prog oder Browser nix geht mehr!

Bitte helft mir!


----------

